# Need help to buy a Bicycle.



## Count Dracula (Apr 30, 2008)

Help me in buying a cycle(bicycle).Budget is 5k.can increase a BIT if it's worth.Any model,any company.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 30, 2008)

5k for a cycle?

yea increase the budget a bit and buy a hero puch or something.


----------



## Count Dracula (Apr 30, 2008)

Increase by how much?.Will wait for others opinion,too.


----------



## threeonethree (Apr 30, 2008)

add around 35 k to your budget and buy a new invention called the motor bike..


----------



## slugger (Apr 30, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> 5k for a cycle?
> 
> yea increase the budget a bit and buy a hero *puch* or something.



is it *still* being made 

askin a school kid to buy a petrol driven vehicle - *bad bad ida!!!*


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2008)

I used to drive a 1.5k Hero Trailblazer when I was in school.
Cmon man, 5k is too much for a cycle.
You can get a 3rd 4th hand Kinetic in that much.


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2008)

get a good bike with gears and delta frame with spring suspensions.

I plan to buy a bike too as am not much into motorcycle.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 30, 2008)

get a raleigh england(is it manufactured still?) bicycle,it is the most comfortable.else buy a hercules one for less than 2K.for remaining money,go enjoy!


----------



## mehulved (Apr 30, 2008)

One of the firefox bikes? - *www.firefoxbikes.com/axxis24.htm
And are the bicycles still as cheap as they were? I heard their prices are on the rise now.


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2008)

Dude I would suggest you not to invest so much money for a bicycle. 2-3k is OK I think.


----------



## slugger (May 1, 2008)

buy *this cycle*

nice elgant look

but i gues for 5K one can only buy a couple of its spokes

BTW if it is of any help......I LOVED my Hero Ranger cycle


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

Hercules ftw


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 1, 2008)

I had a Top Gear EZY, served me well enough, it were 6x3.

Dark Star has one of those modern ones, I forgot what his model is, hopefully he should look by here.


----------



## Count Dracula (May 1, 2008)

Guys,be serious.I'll try not to spend too lavishly and save some money.I dont even understand most of the features lol.


----------



## Lucky_star (May 1, 2008)

Go for this one:
*Hercules Ultima  Shox 6 Sp*

Price: 4500


*www.ticyclesindia.com/Big-Image/ultimashox_big.jpg

or this 18 speed one, if you can extend your budget to 1000 more.:
*Hercules WOW*
*www.ticyclesindia.com/Big-Image/Wow_big.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

guys any MTB suggestion ?


----------



## Count Dracula (May 1, 2008)

Oh man those cycles are sexy.Any Indian bike sites where they mention features,prices etc?


----------



## Lucky_star (May 1, 2008)

Count Dracula said:
			
		

> Oh man those cycles are sexy.Any Indian bike sites where they mention features,prices etc?


Did you care to go through those links??? These are Indian Hercules only


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2008)

See this.
My favorite: *www.ticyclesindia.com/ProductFeatures.asp?pid=26


----------



## napster007 (May 1, 2008)

get a light alloy one..for 5k ull get a decent one


----------



## Gursimran (May 1, 2008)

Guy Simple Hero Jet, Neelam or Atlas.....
These crappies are not comfortable and durable....

it will cost only 2k to 2.5k


----------



## Lucky_star (May 1, 2008)

Pathik said:


> See this.
> My favorite: *www.ticyclesindia.com/ProductFeatures.asp?pid=26


Yah, I too saw this model yesterday while going to buy a cycle for my nephew. That model is awesome with powder coated body. But its costlier.


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 1, 2008)

I ride a Hero street racer, it's nice looking and comfortable to ride, when I bought it it was around 3k. It's still working fine even after 3-4 accidents, including one with a scooter


----------



## Count Dracula (May 1, 2008)

I checked out those links, lucky_star.But they only contain BSA and Hercules.I prefer any brand and a large choice,that site is awesome,But I'll wait for others to list their opinions too.I also heard Raleigh is an awesome brand.Many of those guys on street have Raleigh.

 Is the one Pathik suggested the best for me?.Because it looks sexy.And yeah, which is a good bike store in Mumbai ( I live in Goregaon) but I am ready to travel.


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2008)

Dude, but it is 6.8k.
Go for the Ultime Shox if you can't exceed 5k.


----------



## Lucky_star (May 1, 2008)

I had gone to a shop here which kept China made bicycles. The have got all those frills like multispeed gears, digital speedometer, lamps, indicators etc etc. But some of them are costly than indian ones.


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> I checked out those links, lucky_star.But they only contain BSA and Hercules.I prefer any brand and a large choice,that site is awesome,But I'll wait for others to list their opinions too.I also heard Raleigh is an awesome brand.Many of those guys on street have Raleigh.
> 
> Is the one Pathik suggested the best for me?.Because it looks sexy.And yeah, which is a good bike store in Mumbai ( I live in Goregaon) but I am ready to travel.



@dracula: check this forum for bikerz :-
*bikeszone.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=3&sid=098c61736cb30075643776c8f76f3295

I just asked a shop here- Raleigh England cycles are now not available.
But we had one.the smoothest drive.*drive ease for common bicycle* is like this :-
Raleigh>ATLAS>BSA>Hero>Hercules. Hercules is for load! 

read this:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raleigh_(bicycle)

and see! it is still available on UK :- remember Raleigh brand was available for past 60 yrs or so in India
*www.raleigh.co.uk/media/bikes/large/SAV1806M.jpg
it is available in India @ 
*www.hypercityindia.com/Product.asp?id=9


----------



## Lucky_star (May 2, 2008)

I have got a 32 year old raleigh cycle . Its still working smoother.


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

yeah,it is legacy now


----------



## lywyre (May 2, 2008)

Some one stole my Raleigh 9 years back. It was 19 years old then (earlier, used to be my dad's). It was still good and had good riding position. Still miss it.


----------



## Count Dracula (May 2, 2008)

Awesome!.Thanks Praka and everyone.I did a LOT of research on cycles and I think my usage would be handled by a hybrid bike.I think.But any bike suggested is welcome.I checked out Raleigh site and its available in Mumbai in Hypercity DD.


----------



## gary4gar (May 2, 2008)

how about Hero Hawk?
*bp3.blogger.com/_2UNXmq0cnyw/Rr7tCRlmnnI/AAAAAAAAAEA/9gDssMiXGSw/s320/hero-hawk.jpg


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

^it is scrap 8)


----------



## Count Dracula (May 2, 2008)

scrap? (crap?)


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2008)

^^

Dont go for Hawk or Mach if the roads are not smooth.
I hav Mach but it requires a lot of maintenance.

Instead get Herlcules MTB or ATB, robust bikes. I sold my Hercules MTB to get Mach...lol


----------



## Count Dracula (May 2, 2008)

Hmm racing bikes.Can't be ridden on irregular terrain,their thin tyres might screw up.Everybody knows what kind of terrain India has


----------



## alok4best (May 2, 2008)

+1 for Firefox Cycles...

and ppl, plz dnt give him  suggestions like going for the bike...everyone knows how much a bike costs and how much a cycle.he is nt a fool .at the moment he wants a cycle..let him go for it...price is secondary thing...preference is primary.


----------



## Count Dracula (May 2, 2008)

First of all I am a 13 year old kid studying in school lol.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 2, 2008)

Don't be scared of the terrain, those ATBs are no-worry stuff. "All Terrain Bikes" 

You just haven't cycled on Indian footpaths yet, its a blissful feeling 

I've done lots of stupid stuff with my Ezy. Worst was pushing the tyre lock in while driving fast. I flew, yes I did, and lost 3 spokes.


----------



## Count Dracula (May 3, 2008)

So you meant to say Mountain Bikes are fit for Indian streets?


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Don't be scared of the terrain, those ATBs are no-worry stuff. "All Terrain Bikes"
> 
> You just haven't cycled on Indian footpaths yet, its a blissful feeling
> 
> I've done lots of stupid stuff with my Ezy. Worst was pushing the tyre lock in while driving fast. I flew, yes I did, and lost 3 spokes.


I did even worse, i tried to break the wall by hitting my Bicycle right into the wall at 30KmpH.(stupid idea i know)

Just imagine the impact, poor front tyre. busted & people though a bomb had exploded


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

for me,the worst happened last time.when I rode a BSA cycle,its front bar(infront of ur seat,what u call that???) broken while riding  see,I am just 103kg now


----------



## slugger (May 3, 2008)

if this were to be a thread asking for help to buy combat aircrafts, then 3 pages full of discussion would have been sufficient for the Indian govt to take a decision....but our Count Dracula is unable to decide which *cycle* to buy 



praka123 said:


> .....I am just 103kg now



did you lose weight?????.....last time I read you were 104  

Calls for a party

[just kiddin]


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

(yes,some weight loss)

..Count Dracula's seems decided to get a Raleigh cycle.  true?


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

go fo ATB or MTB


----------



## mehulved (May 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> for me,the worst happened last time.when I rode a BSA cycle,its front bar(infront of ur seat,what u call that???) broken while riding  see,I am just 103kg now



Were you riding a kid's bike or what? I've never faced such a thing.


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

No,a normal cycle


----------



## Count Dracula (May 3, 2008)

Still can't decide  Have so many wide range of options lol.Will take some time,have to also find a good store near my area.


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> Still can't decide  Have so many wide range of options lol.Will take some time,have to also find a good store near my area.


get it custom built, i got mine hawk custom built from the main market


----------



## Count Dracula (May 3, 2008)

Custom built? I didn't quite get you.


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 3, 2008)

One of my friends flattened my rear tyre just by riding my bicycle, he's 117 kilos.


----------



## Count Dracula (May 3, 2008)

Lol.More suggestions for bikes?Dealers for that particular bike brand would be awesome,too!.In whole of Mumbai.


----------



## blueshift (May 3, 2008)

mehulved said:


> One of the firefox bikes? - *www.firefoxbikes.com/axxis24.htm



+1.


----------



## Count Dracula (May 3, 2008)

Are firefox bikes good,Epecially that Axxis26?.I think they are overcharging for lesser features.Thats just what I think.That cycle doesn't even have gears


----------



## phreak0ut (May 3, 2008)

When you go for a cycle, go for the ATB, MTB ones like most have suggested. Slightly less maintenance compared to those racing cycles. Decide how much and how often you'll be using your cycle. Based on that, go for the cycle. If the cycle looks sexy, but isn't comfortable while riding, don't buy it!


----------



## Count Dracula (May 4, 2008)

From where can I know the prices of Raleigh bikes? (except going to Hypercity lol)


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2008)

raleigh cycles - those imported ones are made in taiwan and england.
will cost around Rs22000 for good bikes 
check this forum
*bikeszone.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=3&sid=098c61736cb30075643776c8f76f3295

*www.xbhp.com/talkies/showthread.php?t=9306

btw look here:
*www.ticyclesindia.com/


----------



## slugger (May 4, 2008)

buy a Hercules cycle [the one driven by postmen].......perfect for Indian roads.....ATB MTB all crap in comparison

all the firangs here move around in those cycles


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2008)

^^lol...he is a kid


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2008)

before hercules,there was Raleigh brand,which is also common man's cycle.
Hercules needs more power to move on(it is also the _coolie wala cycle_)  .most ppl knows these!

Atlas is a good brand which is currently available in India.
If Raleigh where available,it is the way.
But,now Raleigh bicycles are imported starting at 11K!.


----------



## Count Dracula (May 4, 2008)

Raleigh's start from 11k??!!!!.Man, I am no professional cyclist or something.Will just ride it regularly near my area.That is TOO much for a cycle.And each kid near my area has Raleigh >_>.Rich kids.Or maybe they have those cheap models with less features and they bought Raleigh just for its brand name.Maybe.Still confused lol.Thinking of increasing budget upto 7-8 k.


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2008)

Dude IMO no friggin cycle is worth more than 3-4k.


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2008)

@Dracula:I quoted the price at that Bombay wala Mall 

I am sure those Raleigh's commonly used wont go higher than 4K may be 
But no friggin' dealer are ready to deliver it here.although they acknowledge the brand is NOT dead in India 

are u residing in Bombay?here is one bike I found for Rs2600  Raleigh 
*hypercityargos.com/images/argosimages/100096997HA02-X1.jpg

well,seems they got home delivery also? 

*hypercityargos.com/webapp/wcs/stor...8&categoryId=11508&heroProduct=true&sub=true#

OK?


----------



## hullap (May 4, 2008)

get this
 *farm4.static.flickr.com/3242/2463507013_8c56ed8375_o.jpg


----------



## Count Dracula (May 4, 2008)

Yes Praka, I reside in Bombay, and Hypercity is like 5 km distance from here.Currently checking out the site you mentioned.I heard somewhere Hypercity import's those cycles from South Africa.The lowest price which I saw (After converting the currency) was approximately 9k.That's quite a hole in the pocket for me.


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2008)

No,it is wrong,lowest is available for 2.5 k onwards,check the site top area,it list *3 pages*!


> *Displaying:                                                         1                             to                             10                             of                             29                                                    * *Page:* *1*                                                         	                             	                         	                            	                             	                             	                         	                                                      	                             	                         	                            	                             	                             	                         	                                                      2                                                         	                             	                         	                            	                             	                             	                         	                                                      	                             	                         	                            	                             	                             	                         	                                                      3                                                    See all


^check there!lot of bikes  ,top one is for Rs.1.5 Lakhs 

*hypercityargos.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay


----------



## Count Dracula (May 4, 2008)

Hmm,thanks.I'm going to buy my bike on Tuesday.Will have to decide everything before Tuesday.Was supposed to buy today,but was very confused.Brakes,Gears and all that.Which type of breaks are the best?, I mean like in order , i.e Disc>V>Caliper for instance.

EDIT: Now some forums say that getting a Raleigh may not be the best idea,because of after sales service issues.


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> EDIT: Now some forums say that getting a Raleigh may not be the best idea,because of after sales service issues.


yeah, get one that will serve the purpose well.


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2008)

bicycle spares are almost the same ,most classic cycles are made by TI Cycle company,hero or atlas.

aah...btw @dracula:Atlas is a good brand...try to find one  I think it is available locally.
here is the link:
*www.atlascyclesonepat.com/


----------



## Count Dracula (May 5, 2008)

I seem to like the Octane NV.Anyone knows it's price?.Will buy if its under 8k,and,any more suggestions lol?


----------



## Lucky_star (May 5, 2008)

4 pages and 5 days gone, and still not decided on a bicycle? I would have bought 10 by now


----------



## ray|raven (May 6, 2008)

Woah, this thread's still runnin?

Anyways, on topic : Segway anyone?


----------

